# What Does Kidd See in MCW?



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lots of good stuff in here on why the Bucks made the Knight-MCW swap. 



> "I don't know if it was risky," Kidd added of trading Knight. "That is hard to say it was risky because what did we mortgage? We didn't mortgage anything. What did we lose?"
> 
> The move actually saves the Bucks money for now with Knight set to become a restricted free agent and Carter-Williams still under his rookie deal for two more seasons. Instead of having to pay to keep Knight and Middleton, who is also going to be a restricted free agent, the Bucks can focus on locking up their emerging shooter.
> 
> And Kidd can now mold a Rookie of the Year point guard with plus size and court vision. He sees a brighter future for the Bucks with a young core of Carter-Williams, Antetokounmpo and Parker. That's why the former 1994 Co-Rookie of the Year is excited about raising the 2014 Rookie of the Year.


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2015/story/_/id/12736949/jason-kidd-sees-michael-carter-williams


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

MCW proving that his numbers in Philly were more than just a product of playing on an embarrassingly bad team.


----------

